# YPB - YPB Group



## System (13 August 2012)

AUV Enterprises Limited (AUV) was formerly known as Australis Mining Corporation Limited.


----------



## System (17 July 2014)

On July 17th, 2014, AUV Enterprises Limited (AUV) changed its name and ASX code to YPB Group Ltd (YPB).


----------



## richierouse (5 July 2016)

We caught up with John Houston, Executive Chairman of YPB Group (YPB) to discuss its technology and its commercial applications against the backdrop of recent contract wins and partnerships. We delve into what sets YPB apart from other ASX listed tech companies, its shift from a Chinese focused business to a Global business and calendar 2017 earnings guidance.


----------



## So_Cynical (24 August 2016)

YPB Group flying under the radar, though anyone watching the ASX daily announcements couldn't miss them as they are a very active announcer with new contract wins or orders every 2 weeks or so over the last 10 months.



			
				ypbsystems.com/about/ said:
			
		

> YPB is a provider of covert brand protection and security systems for Brand Owners, OEM’s and government agencies. Our customer solutions combine unique anti-counterfeit technologies delivered in cost effective and easy to use forms wrapped with an effective monitoring framework to help brand owners, their supply chains and consumers deal with the rising tide of counterfeit, pirated and non compliant products.




Money raised via share and option issues.

 AUG 2014 ~ 3.7 million @ 20 CPS (at listing)
 Dec 2014 ~ 1.65 million placement @ 30 CPS
 JAN 2015 ~ 220K options issue @ 1 CPS (20c strike)
 FEB 2015 ~ 3.1 million Placement @ 30 CPS
 APR 2015 ~ 1.3 million SPP @ 30 CPS & 10K of options (20c strike)
 DEC 2015 ~ 7.8 million Placement @ 26 CPS
 MAY 2016 ~ 4.5 million Placement @ 24 CPS
They are still burning cash but the burn rate is falling by the month with guidance issued recently expecting break even in 1Q 2017, YPB currently trading at below all the above capital risings, even the options are underwater, i really do like  buying in situations like this, getting in below everyone else.

YPB is a tech business providing brand protection and document security at a very low price point per unit, just what the world needs.

In today at 19.5


----------



## Miner (2 December 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> YPB Group flying under the radar, though anyone watching the ASX daily announcements couldn't miss them as they are a very active announcer with new contract wins or orders every 2 weeks or so over the last 10 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SC - since you posted the company again raised fund 
26/10/2016		$4M PLACEMENT AT 51.5% PREMIUM

What is the secret to raising continuous money without any return?  The SI are supposed to be making money but do they with YPB ?
did you buy at 19 cents ? 
What is your update on this ?
Oh, yes, the CEO has diluted his holding and with small company like this both Executive Chairman and CEO/MD are pocketing more than $800,000 salary between them per Yahoo finance report.
Thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (2 December 2016)

Miner said:


> SC - since you posted the company again raised fund
> 26/10/2016		$4M PLACEMENT AT 51.5% PREMIUM
> 
> What is the secret to raising continuous money without any return?  The SI are supposed to be making money but do they with YPB ?
> ...




These bastards pocketing money is very hard to avoid :frown: the secret to raising continuous money without any return? is to have an end game that is worthy of the extra capital, harder to do if the SP keeps falling, rising revenues help as well as its like a light at the end of the tunnel/cycle, self funding.

YPB should be self funding sometime in 2017, if not the money flow will surely dry up, i did buy at 19 and coincidentally placed another buy order this morning (yesterday now) at 15, just to top up the original and lower my average price a little, i like having a cheap parcel to keep.

----------------

Update: The Blackmores announcement was positive, this is the kind of client that they need to on board, the Blackmores brand is very valuable and any technology that can protect it and provide end users (customers) with certainty that they are buying a genuine product, well thats gold in a world full of fraud and counterfeits.

Blackmores is just one of maybe 5000 brands that value their name and integrity of product, phenomenal global potential, genuine brand verification via your smart phone...no wonder they have little trouble raising money.


----------



## Miner (2 December 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> These bastards pocketing money is very hard to avoid :frown: the secret to raising continuous money without any return? is to have an end game that is worthy of the extra capital, harder to do if the SP keeps falling, rising revenues help as well as its like a light at the end of the tunnel/cycle, self funding.
> 
> YPB should be self funding sometime in 2017, if not the money flow will surely dry up, i did buy at 19 and coincidentally placed another buy order this morning (yesterday now) at 15, just to top up the original and lower my average price a little, i like having a cheap parcel to keep.
> 
> ...




Good stuff mate. You are always a practical fellow without  any fluff or BS on your postings.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 December 2016)

Close above 20c today the first time since mid August, positive news flow keeps coming, new customers and a new MOU, this could be my big winner of 2017 :dunno: really do have a 
feeling about this one - intuition meh.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (28 December 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> i did buy at 19 and coincidentally _placed another buy order this morning (yesterday now) at 15_, just to top up the original and lower my average price a little, i like having a cheap parcel to keep.




That 15c order was filled  thus putting my position into considerable profit with today's SP move up through 23c ~ in 2 minds about profit taking, back in the day i wouldn't hesitate but now my ever expanding tax liability's are a worry, Fkn tax!


----------



## So_Cynical (2 February 2017)

YPB provides updated guidance for 2017

2017 Profit outlook confirmed at $5 pre-tax
Annualized operating cost base reduction of 40% by mid 2017 
Possible non-recurring restructuring charge in the range $0.50m - 0.75m
Break even expectation delayed three months due to blah blah blah.
Not a disaster by any stretch.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170202/pdf/43fr1456w48lft.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (1 May 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> That 15c order was filled  thus putting my position into considerable profit with today's SP move up through 23c ~ in 2 minds about profit taking, back in the day i wouldn't hesitate but now my ever expanding tax liability's are a worry, Fkn tax!




Should of took the money and paid the tax, trading halt today pending announcement of yet another capital raising.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 September 2017)

I have taken a beating on this one, interesting to see a new substantial holder announcement the other day: Ronald & Rhonda Langley with 8.8% worth a little over a million bucks.

This from the Mercantile Investment company web site. 

http://www.mercantileinvestment.com.au/about-us/

*Mr. Ronald Langley – BCom (Hons) (Independent Non-Executive Director)*
Ron is a non executive director of PICO Holdings, Inc., having retired as executive chairman in 2007 and non executive chairman in 2012.  He is a past director of Guinness Peat Group plc, Jungfraubahn Holding AG and Redflex Holdings Limited.

He has been an international value investor for the past 33 years and has held directorships in companies in several countries around the world. After living in the US for 25 years and building 2 substantial businesses, Ron returned to Sydney in 2009 and manages a personal investment fund which includes some unlisted emerging companies.

A true believer.


----------



## Purple XS2 (27 December 2017)

Bit of a pick up, today of all days. Nibbled at 0.051 (and hit my speculative sell).
Closed at 0.047, on 17 mil units heavy volume. (Right-hand volume bar below is for 1.1 mill units)






Impossible to value this company really: marketing themsleves as rights-protection gurus, in China? (and elsewhere - http://www.asx.com.au/mwg-internal/...d=P73ipa34ctA4RrcxW9go9jtoqiROuRFmUaIL8Zuw48g, Pakistan)
Sure the need is there, but I suspect many in the Chinese business community might read YPB's self-promotion and think: "These westeners, they crack me up. Rights protection? Tee hee hee".

But it's a curious ride. I continue to hold most of what parcel I had from a couple of months back, with renewed interest.

Regards,
P


----------



## Purple XS2 (28 December 2017)

Purple XS2 said:


> ...
> Closed at 0.047, on 17 mil units heavy volume....




EDIT: please pardon goof-up. Wed 27th volume was under 1 mil units. I was looking at the number for market cap!
I must be outa practice.
Regards,
P


----------



## greggles (26 March 2018)

YPB Group smashed today after being re-instated to official quotation after being suspended from trading for almost three months. The last traded price on 4 January was 6.2c, but today they announced that they have done a capital raising at 3.5c. Why such a huge discount to the last traded price?

Predictably the shares tanked after the announcement and finished the day at 3.1c, down a massive 50%.


----------



## Purple XS2 (4 May 2018)

And continuing to tank. Closed today at 0.019 (briefly touched low of 0.013, recoverd a bit).
As the notes to AGM record, there's been a lot of shares sold in the last 12 months to sophisticated investors, at 0.035 and above.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20180501/pdf/43tpnqvr79n0vg.pdf

I think they're feeling a little more rustic now.

I watch with interest, but glad I'm not holding.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 May 2018)

YPB - My 2018 disaster, there's one every year..


----------



## greggles (24 August 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> YPB - My 2018 disaster, there's one every year..




YPB recovering today after the company announced that it "_has achieved the most significant technical advance in its history - a robust and reliable prototype of smartphone readability of a highly secure anti-counterfeit mark. Smartphone readability is the “holy grail” of the anti-counterfeit industry and was a key reason for YPB’s acquisition of Motif Micro in January 2018_"

The announcement goes on to say:


> Smartphone readability of a highly secure anti-counterfeit mark with no need for any additional attachment is so highly prized due to the almost unlimited opportunity for universal, mass market application. The ability to protect against counterfeit and offer customers certainty of authenticity and to then use authenticity as a means to trigger seamless, direct customer engagement is highly valuable to brands across the consumer goods spectrum.
> 
> YPB’s beta ProtectCode smartphone authentication “app” can reliably scan for and confirm the presence of covert tracer and then confirm digital identity as part of a highly secure two factor authentication process combining the best of physical and digital anti-counterfeit protection.




It all sounds very exciting but I have no idea about what this means for YPB's bottom line. The market certainly seems to like it. The YPB share price is up 63.16% to 3.1c so far today.


----------



## barney (24 August 2018)

greggles said:


> *It all sounds very exciting but I have no idea about what this means for YPB's bottom line*. .




Pretty much how I saw it Greg …. Big rise, huge Volume ….. Company is making positive statements …. has to be watched ….


----------



## So_Cynical (24 August 2018)

greggles said:


> It all sounds very exciting but I have no idea about what this means for YPB's bottom line. The market certainly seems to like it. The YPB share price is up 63.16% to 3.1c so far today.




That's about what i sold it for months ago, not a big deal for those that bought in at over 15c per share.


----------



## greggles (7 September 2018)

barney said:


> Pretty much how I saw it Greg …. Big rise, huge Volume ….. Company is making positive statements …. has to be watched ….




YPB Group has come back on my radar today. It is currently up 23.53% to 2.1c.

Volume has picked up substantially since the announcement of 24 August as you can see from the chart below. However, the share price hasn't gone anywhere. I can only assume that there are a lot of sellers eager to get out of YPB, but the increase in volume must be driven by buyers as the news since 24 August has been positive. Someone is getting on board and is soaking up what appears to be a plentiful supply at current levels.

If the high volume continues and positive news keeps on coming, you would have to assume that the sellers will eventually dry up and we will see a larger move north?


----------



## Swervin Mervin (8 October 2021)

YPB is woofing hard today! Should be woofing again tomorrow!!


----------

